# what can go with goldfish



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

i have 7 fish atm which im updating my tank to a 4ft just wondering what i could put with them like bottom dwellers other fish and also things that cling to the glass like the suckers (dont know the proper names ) just looking for anything really


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

hey not sure what there callled but at my local fish shop they have some litle sucker things that was living with goldfish and some liktlle eel things


----------



## dazlle (Mar 25, 2010)

their called hong kong suckers. they get about an inch and other fish dont really pay that much attenstion to them.
i'm selling two at the moment £6 the pair.
also you can get some wicked looking gold fish. 
erm some places sell tench (green and golden) they get big (11lb in size)
theres loads of different cold water fish


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Once your new 4ft tank is cycled then think about other fish friends. do you have the fancy or pond type of goldfish?


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

A shoal of mountain cloud minnows will get on well with goldfish.


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hong Kong plecs prefer fast flowing water and are not suitable for a goldfish set up, the 4ft Aquarium will just about be suitable for what you already have, unless your filtration is mega efficient then i wouldn't add anything else or it will be overloaded, Goldfish excrete huge amounts of waste, and grow very large so are not really suitable for all but large aquaria contrary to popular belief, the rule of thumb is 120 litres to a single specimen and an say 60 per extra fish. Fancy can be kept in 60 litre aquaria. If you are adamnt then White clouds could be something to consider although i would check how many fish your aquarium can accomodate at present, there are some fish calculators on the Fish forum.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for explaining, I really couldn't be arsed to type out an essay. :lol2:


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol i only learned from experience, i'm sure nearly all of us have kept goldfish albeit any fish in unsuitable conditions at some point as it's a very grey area for some, i had a few years of keeping them wrong in my short life, but with advice i know to be a little more cautious and what and what not to keep together.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes I know a few, never done that myself ( I'm not being modest either lol)


----------



## 55ebailey (Apr 25, 2010)

Amoa123 said:


> i have 7 fish atm which im updating my tank to a 4ft just wondering what i could put with them like bottom dwellers other fish and also things that cling to the glass like the suckers (dont know the proper names ) just looking for anything really


Butterfly pleco are coldwater tank cleaners, weather loaches are great but make sure there are no holes in the top of your tank as they like to suicide jump from your tank if your not careful, they look like ells and get on well with goldfish. Some shimp are also good as tank cleaners and you can get coldwater ones, I would not go with snails though as when they start breeding (which they always do) they will become more problem than their worth.


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

7 goldies is a lot to keep in a four foot tank once they grow, they are messy fish and that's going to effect your choice of tankmates...

please don't get a butterfly plec, they are hillstream loaches and need a highly oxygenated fast flowing river set up to be properly happy. It makes me sad to see them sold to unsuspecting fishkeepers like that - they live a long time when kept in a specialist setup and like to be in groups; they very rarely live long in goldfish tanks.

weather loaches are lovely fish. I have four in the four foot coldwater and they are really entertaining - but as said before, cover the tank well. They jump (surprisingly, given that they are loaches and spend a lot of time lolling about on the bottom.) They're very hardy and would tolerate the mucky water goldfish can produce well.

I have a chinese algae eater (often sold as sucker loaches) but be warned, a lot of people hate them and find they attack goldfish. I am happy to grow algae on wood for it and on the back of the tank, but if you're not prepared to do that, don't get one! they can be aggressive if not happy and are territorial. They can grow to about nine inches, I think - not technically a coldwater fish but they adapt happily.

If you are good with water hygiene, white cloud minnows are absolutely stunning in a group, tiny flashy little things, I love them. But - seven goldies is a lot in that tank. But while they (the gf) are small the white clouds will be happy, and as their natural lifespan is five-seven years, in captivity at least, you should be fine 

I love my weather loaches, so much character. and you have to love a fish that farts!


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

just clearing this up i dont have 7 goldfish i have 3 and then 4 very small minnows i 3 black and 1 yellow


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

SORTED!

go for four weather loach and some white clouds. gogogo! (um, when it's estbalished, obviously!)


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

water :lol2:


----------

